# Cleaning Seiryu Stone



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I just picked up some Seiryu stone for a new 60P tank and wanted to get some feedback on what the best way to clean it is. The rocks came with a lot of dust, dirt, and even what seems like some dead moss on them. I want to remove all that junk while maintaining the same natural look of the rock.

I've read mixed reviews on boiling these rocks and really do not want to put them in acid and risk losing the natural matte finish. Anybody have good results with a specific method?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi MadMensch,

Welcome to TPT!

Typically I will boil them and then go after them with a tiff bristle scrub brush; they will whiten up a little but remain typically grey like this:









If you do a muriatic acid wash then they will look like this when done**:









**They will lighten up over time however. BTW, they will increase you dGH and to a lesser extent dKH so be conscientious about doing weekly water changes.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I just take a bristle brush and scrub them very well. Ive never boiled, but it seems like a good idea before placing them into the tank.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Pressure Washer. They will come out clean and darker.


----------

